# Sorry about the Downtime



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry that UKM is a bit up and down at the moment.

In order to move the forum forwards I needed to make some changes to the hosting setup and it's caused a few issues.
Everything should settle down in a day or 2, and then new stuff will be happening...


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

When can I have gifs as my avi? I also want a different coloured username.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes said:


> When can I have gifs as my avi? I also want a different coloured username.


 Username colour change is probably actually not that far off...


----------



## DeanieBeanie (Jul 3, 2016)

Not a problem big man, we apreciate its a ballache and looking forward to some new bits ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Better get it sorted soon Lozza...coz when you become a father in a couple of weeks, your life will change. 

Best to both of you.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Better get it sorted soon Lozza...coz when you become a father in a couple of weeks, your life will change.
> 
> Best to both of you.


 LOL

The man has spoken. Get moving.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Username colour change is probably actually not that far off...


 The forum is running too slow and has been since you've been fiddling.

Also it gave @banzi a few warning points, he reckons he didn't deserve, I'm trying my best to believe him....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The forum is running too slow and has been since you've been fiddling.
> 
> Also it gave @banzi a few warning points, he reckons he didn't deserve, I'm trying my best to believe him....


 @Pscarb Gave me the warning, I think he misunderstood the intent of my post.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

should of let us no sooner ive twatted my laptop twice :thumbdown:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Personal responsibilty.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Personal responsibilty.


 Personal indulgence. Maybe @Lorian is just drunk?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Personal indulgence. Maybe @Lorian is just drunk? [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Punch drunk if @vetran had his way...!!

Now now Vetran, no trouble here!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Punch drunk if @vetran had his way...!!
> 
> Now now Vetran, no trouble here!!


 LOL

Speaking of drunk where is @andyhuggins???????????


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Speaking of drunk where is @andyhuggins???????????


 Still waiting for the page to load.

Loading. .. ... ....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Still waiting for the page to load.
> 
> Loading. .. ... ....


 Probably just smashed his fu**ing computer. :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes said:


> When can I have gifs as my avi? I also want a different coloured username.


 Pink?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Pink?


 All the colours of the rainbow. Or the best three at least.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes said:


> When can I have gifs as my avi?


 I'll probably just get told I'm a grumpy old sod, but does anyone else find animated avis irritating? They can be amusing the first time you see one but then I find the movement distracting when trying to read posts. They'll slow down page loading too...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> @Pscarb Gave me the warning, I think he misunderstood the intent of my post.


 No i fully understood what you was trying to do.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> When can I have gifs as my avi? I also want a different coloured username.


 Will it be rainbow coloured?

Sorry mate cheap shot, couldn't resist it, I tried my hardest :stuart:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> No i fully understood what you was trying to do.


 No, i dont think you do, the guy is always posting veiled racist posts, I simple wrote what he actually believes when starting these threads, all I did was alter his post to indicate that.

If you spent more time reading his posting history you would be aware of that.

I had no ulterior motive to steer the thread in any direction other than the one he really intended.

If you were aware of that there is no way you could have given me a warning, Oh, and "trolling" isnt a clear enough explanation if you are going to issue warnings.

I have trolled on this site from day one, I have made no secret of that, in fact I tell people that when Im doing it.

You are aware of that as are all the mods here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> No, i dont think you do, the guy is always posting veiled racist posts, I simple wrote what he actually believes when starting these threads, all I did was alter his post to indicate that.
> 
> If you spent more time reading his posting history you would be aware of that.
> 
> ...


 you changed the text of a post from a member to make him look racist in that post, no matter what the other member has or has not done it is not your place to change the text to make him look worse.

thats why you got the warning, there was no need for you to do that, you did it to stir things up on the thread hence the warning.

if you do not agree or like it then complain to @Lorian


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> *you changed the text of a post from a member to make him look racist in that post, no matter what the other member has or has not done it is not your place to change the text to make him look worse.*
> 
> thats why you got the warning, there was no need for you to do that, you did it to stir things up on the thread hence the warning.
> 
> if you do not agree or like it then complain to @Lorian


 hahaha...thats the whole point of "fixing a post", its a common posting technique, its always done as a joke against the poster.

Every man and his dog knew his intentions when he started that thread, and after your sticky about racist threads Im amazed it wasn't deleted, or were you not quick enough on the uptake to see the real meaning of it?

The guy is racist, just look at the people who liked that post, they know what he is.

Im not going to go crying to someone else just because you decided to give me a warning.

I can sure as hell make my point about it though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> hahaha...thats the whole point of "fixing a post", its a common posting technique, its always done as a joke against the poster.
> 
> Every man and his dog knew his intentions when he started that thread, and after your sticky about racist threads Im amazed it wasn't deleted, or were you not quick enough on the uptake to see the real meaning of it?
> 
> ...


 you can make your so called point about it as much as you want, it make zero difference.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Head shot


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you can make your so called point about it as much as you want, it make zero difference.


 Its already made a difference

You have now admitted that there is no right of appeal even if I contacted @Lorian.

Nice to know for future reference.

I would ask you to spend a bit more time weighing up the options and try and interpret peoples real intentions before issuing warnings in future, it could mean someone getting banned.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> I simple wrote what he actually believes


 Wow. We better introduce a separate set of rules for members who can read minds!!

It's immaterial what a posters previous posts have been like. Every new post has to be taken on it's merits. If I followed your logic then when I see you offering apparently genuine training advice I should change your post to make it like the 200 trolling posts you preceded it with.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Wow. We better introduce a separate set of rules for members who can read minds!!
> 
> It's immaterial what a posters previous posts have been like. Every new post has to be taken on it's merits. If I followed your logic then when I see you offering apparently genuine training advice I should change your post to make it like the 200 trolling posts you preceded it with.


 You dont have to read minds, you just have to read posts, hes either a racist or hes trolling as a racist, either way its racist.

If you want to eradicate racism then you need to stop people posting racially motivated threads.

theres the thread, now tell me his motives are not to instigate a muslim bashing thread?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289696-another-terrorist-attack-nice/?do=embed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> Its already made a difference
> 
> You have now admitted that there is no right of appeal even if I contacted @Lorian.
> 
> ...


 it certainly could.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it certainly could.


 Now , I knew that was coming, seems there isnt any real potential for discussion.

I have seen it so many times with moderators on so many forums, they threaten the ban hammer even when the individual hasn't broken any rules just because they have that option.

Just because you cant hold your own in a discussion shouldn't allow you to stifle those discussions with your bullying tactics, because thats exactly what it is.

Try and keep it professional and not let your personal grievances influence your decisions.

Moderators should try and moderate, not use their powers to settle personal scores.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

where have i threatened to ban you, please point it out as i cannot see it, you made the following statement



Pscarb said:


> I would ask you to spend a bit more time weighing up the options and try and interpret peoples real intentions before issuing warnings in future, it could mean someone getting banned.


 i agreed with you??

i have not let any personnel grievances influence my moderating decisions as i have no feeling for or against you, you say to moderate the forum that is exactly what i have done, YOU edited a members post to make his post seem more racial saying this is what he actually meant.....even if this was true the member did not write what you edited, YOU did that to stir the pot and get a reaction hence why the warning was given.......

whilst i am here what personnel score do you think i have to settle with you? you have no bearing in my day to day life at all, as i recall i have no grudge that i am holding against you unless you know of one?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I remember Lorian highlighting the fact that UKM is not a Democracy. This is not a criticism, in any way. 

This forum is a business.

Whilst a certain amount of free speech is tolerated, it cannot impinge on the revenue stream.

Some threads & posts could affect this; the Mods are here to Moderate, to ensure this isn't affected.

If we don't agree with their decisions, then within reason, tough.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> I remember Lorian highlighting the fact that UKM is not a Democracy.


 Good memory!



DeanieBeanie said:


> Not a problem big man, we apreciate its a ballache and looking forward to some new bits ?


 Cheers, and yes - new stuff coming


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> I deserve my warning points for continuously trolling the forum!


 Legit.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I like how the rule of not questioning a mods decision is being upheld


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> where have i threatened to ban you, please point it out as i cannot see it, you made the following statement
> 
> *i agreed with you??*
> 
> ...


 Yeah....OK 

Posts get "fixed" all the time (see above), are warnings given when this happens?

No, and rightly so, in my case I pointed out the members feelings on the subject based on his posting history, it wasn't to "stir things up" it was to highlight a fact.

and if you don't believe that the poster in question was "stirring the pot" when he started the thread then maybe moderating isn't for you.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Head shot


 semen everywhere


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> Yeah....OK
> 
> Posts get "fixed" all the time (see above), are warnings given when this happens?
> 
> ...


 Jesus......its nothing to do with what i believe its what the member does, i believe you only come on here to troll and stir crap up but i can't prove that so cannot act on it.......you did the wrong thing accept it and move on or whine about it and leave the board


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Jesus......its nothing to do with what i believe its what the member does, i believe you only come on here to troll and stir crap up *but i can't prove that so cannot act on it...*....you did the wrong thing accept it and move on or whine about it and leave the board


 lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

All this whinning and bitching will end when I become MOD


----------

